# [solving] syslogd some missing things

## Schnulli

a fresh install showed me that there is a few missing  in the syslogd script to make it work smoothy:

syslog deamon error, missing

/var/log/news

/var/log/news/news.err

/var/loge/news/news.notice

/dev/xconsole

fixing like this

mkdir /var/log/news  && touch /var/log/news/news.err && touch /var/log/news/news.notice && mkdir /dev/xconsoleLast edited by Schnulli on Thu Nov 03, 2016 10:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bug

----------

## Schnulli

thx [?solved]

----------

